# Taking out a loan for a fursuit?



## Joey (Nov 29, 2012)

This past March something inside me snapped and I realized how badly I wanted to get into fursuiting... But I needed the best, IE: Lacy, MixedCandy, DHC, etc... And I needed a full, just cause I'm pretty passionate about it and wanted to just completely go all the way. 

I figure my budget is about $3,000. A loan would roughly amass to $100/mo over 3 years. I do completely support myself, but I think I can handle that. I would carefully and patiently set something up with my bank (Wells Fargo FTW!) rather than some crappy loan shark.

I have perfect credit at the moment, so this could either be a pretty good idea or a pretty bad idea... But it also seems like the only way for me right now though as I don't think I could feasibly save up enough money for even a deposit while it gets built.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know... Doesn't seem like a good idea to me.

I'd save some money first. Then I'll think about getting a fursuit but that's just me.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2012)

Wells fargo has shitty and surprise interest rates. It's not worth it and it's best to wait.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 29, 2012)

Man whatever happened to saving, why do people want to put thmselves in more debt? Especially something that doesn't have a good return?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 29, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Man whatever happened to saving, why do people want to put thmselves in more debt? Especially something that doesn't have a good return?



Because furries must have a fursuit.
Personally, I'd love to commission one instead of making one all of the time, but I don't make enough to put that much money aside for a top name brand fursuit. MAybe in the future if I am still a furfag. :V


----------



## burakki (Nov 29, 2012)

Please don't. Fursuiting is probably tons of fun, but it's better in the long run if you just save up for it. You can make up the money faster perhaps if you made slight cuts in random luxuries and such.


----------



## WestWindHowling (Nov 29, 2012)

If you can fully support yourself then I would save up. There's no point in taking the risks of getting a loan for it. Plus I personally don't think a fursuit is worth getting a loan like that.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 29, 2012)

Just save don't take a loan it's not worth it


Ozriel said:


> Because furries must have a fursuit.
> Personally, I'd love to commission one instead of making one all of the time, but I don't make enough to put that much money aside for a top name brand fursuit. MAybe in the future if I am still a furfag. :V



actually furries DONT need a furusit where'd you hear that crap?


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 29, 2012)

Wereling said:


> actually furries DONT need a furusit where'd you hear that crap?


I think Ozriel forgot the :V face on the end of that...


----------



## ADF (Nov 29, 2012)

Never go into debt for things you don't need, you don't know what the future will bring.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 29, 2012)

OP, set up a savings account and pay into it what you can spare per month.


----------



## mirepoix (Nov 29, 2012)

I dunno, man.  I would much sooner seek financial advice from your bank than from an internet forum.

A few days ago I was in the car with my boyfriend, and I decided I really wanted to hear some Deathklok.  We have all of their albums at home, but we were driving, and I had my android phone on me.  You ever hear the experiment they do with kids and the marshmallows?  I realized I could have one marshmallow now (and pay for the music right there), or two marshmallows later (the music and my handful of dollars).  It's up to you, man, but I think it may be much sweeter in the end to save up all the capital you need and pay for it stress-free, than to go through the process of taking out a loan.


----------



## Teal (Nov 29, 2012)

Raptros said:


> I think Ozriel forgot the :V face on the end of that...


 She did put a :V.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 29, 2012)

Save up its a pain but its worth it in the end ^_^


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 29, 2012)

Save, don't be the banks bitch.  Also mixed candy is on hiatus last I heard.  If they aren't you can meet up with me and check out my suit, it's from them.  Well made, great materials.


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 29, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> She did put a :V.


Oh......... ok.


----------



## P87NE (Nov 29, 2012)

_*Don't do it!*_

I would never borrow money for something unless I absolutely need it and I know that I can pay it back. I won't even take out a loan for a car. I figure that you can get a running car for $1500, and if you can't manage to save up $1500 you can't afford to drive anyway. I think that the only loan that I will ever take out will be a mortgage on a house in the future.

But the point is that you do not need a fursuit, you just really want one. Instead of paying $100/month towards a loan for 3 years to pay off a fursuit that will be old and dirty by the time it's paid off. Take that money and save $100/month and you'll have your $3000 in only 2.5 years, you'll have a fresh clean fursuit and owe nothing towards it, and you will have saved $600 overall.


----------



## Platty_Baleine (Nov 29, 2012)

If you're on a budget, taking out a loan for anything non-essential is a really _really_ bad idea. Paying off debts when you have the money is stressful. Adding more debt for what is fundamentally stuff for a hobby is especially foolish. I'd personally like to make a fursuit myself. I don't have any money either and taking out a loan for some quick cash sounds mighty appealing to me. I also have to deal with thousands of dollars of college debt when I graduate. I don't know if you're in college or how old you are even, but statistically it's likely you've either taken out or will take out a college loan. The last thing you need is more debt on top of your college debt. And if you're older, do you really want to take out another loan when you have to pay bills, mortgage, and credit card debt?

For the time being, I'll just stick to hats with animal ears :3. You're better off saving your money and avoiding interest rates.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Nov 29, 2012)

DO NOT DO IT.

I know where your at. I want a fursuit to, but to take a loan out to get one is just plain a very bad idea. Do what I'm doing and save up for one, then you'll know exactly what you want with it when you commission it and it'll make the day it arrives all the more sweet.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 29, 2012)

No loans, save your money and the headache from having to repay every month.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 29, 2012)

Can't you still go to cons and be a furfag without one of those suits?
Buy a tail, or ears, or something, until you can properly afford one.
Americans seem to have a thing for debts and loans. Educational system tell you that!


----------



## Validuz (Nov 29, 2012)

Like everyone else says.  Don't take a loan for it. If i would have to take a loan to buy a fursuit. I wouldn't be able to properly enjoy it. Everytime i wore it and had fun. I would be constantly reminded of the debt.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 29, 2012)

Do what i'm doing save up for an initial deposit then talk to the maker about a probable P.O.T (payment over time). i'm sure that some makers are flexable like that. the person i commisioned to do mine has agreed to do a P.O.T deal and send me the seperate parts as the are complete and payed off. it costs more for shipping but its better than having to takke out a lone and get charged up the ass to pay it back. I am really wanting a fursuit so instead of waiting i decided to do biweekly payments. But as i said talk with some makers see if you can set something up that makes them happy yet keeps you from taking out a lone


----------



## Brazen (Nov 30, 2012)

Remortgage the house, then you can buy like 10 fursuits.


----------



## Joey (Nov 30, 2012)

Haha thanks guys. Nooo way I'm doing in now.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 30, 2012)

It seems a bit extreme for a fursuit, but DHC is always worth it if you're after cute toony. I dunno, saving is a good idea, but you could be saving for a while before getting that budget


----------



## Aden (Nov 30, 2012)

_why would you do that_


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 30, 2012)

Do it, and when you're sitting on the street corner eating beans from an old can in the dead of winter, at least your fursuit will keep you warm. :U


----------



## Ravinfox (Dec 1, 2012)

You could always talk to a fursuit maker about payments on the suit. DHC does payments until the month your suit will be made but they do require a down payment for the suit. Most popular fursuit makers are pushed back by a year or so anyway so it's best to just communicate with one of them first before making any big decisions like that.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Dec 1, 2012)

People take out loans for frivolous bullshit all the time, why the hell not? :V


----------



## badlands (Dec 1, 2012)

save as much as you can, life has a way of throwing shit at you when you least expect it. a lone is just another payment each month that could cause you problems when that shit lands


----------



## Inashne117 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rather than taking out a loan, why not get a hold of the artist and and work out a layaway plan. Pay them by the month rather than dealing with a loan that is between you and a bank.


----------



## Deo (Dec 3, 2012)

That's fucking stupid actually. What's the rate on a loan? Small loans I think have dropped, but anything less than a house usually has a 3-6% (depending on your area and where you take the loan out of). So you're paying MORE simply because you WANT IT NOW. Save up your money in the bank, and when you have enough then buy a fursuit. You'll have to wait a while, and save accordingly, probably cutting back on extras like dining out/Netflix/games/whatever the fuck. But it will save you quite a bit of money. Besides, if you don't have that kind of extra cash just laying around can you really say you can afford such extras? Fursuits are great, sure, but building a nest egg having emergency savings and also covering things like your car payment, insurance, rent, food, utilities, clothes, gas, ect are more important. And if you have to take a loan for such a frivolous luxury you're probably not as financially secure enough for such an expensive one. And again, I'm not bashing on fursuits. I own two.


Edit: I think I was not clear enough. 
Taking out a loan for a fursuit is a goddamn stupid thing to do, and it's very goddamn high on the list of stupid shit a furry can do.


----------



## MeganAlsopTXO (Jul 24, 2020)

Да, люди всегда тратят свои деньги на разные вещи, почему бы не попытаться взять ссуду на меховой костюм? Я имею в виду, это зависит от вас.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jul 24, 2020)

Hmm. That doesn't sound like a fiscally responsible decision. Hear me out:

-If you have to take a loan, you already don't have the money to afford it, and therefore also the loan amount.
-Ideally, if you choose to take on 1-3k worth of debt, you should have a few thousand extra worth of emergency wiggle room in case your car has issues, your get hurt, or you can't work.
-Loans have interest, and that suit may end up costing WAY more if you fail to meet any payments and accrue a buncha interest.
-Not to mention if you end up unable to work for any reason and default, then the bank would seize your assets(the fursuit too) anyway. Is having it sooner for maybe a few months and then possibly losing it worth not waiting to have the funds to pay it off and ensure it's yours?

I'm not telling you what to do, but you are taking a huge financial risk and if you end up reneging, that will screw yourself, the bank, and the suit maker. Consider all possibilities for this to go wrong, consider every individual other than yourself this could impact, and make an informed decision.

EDIT: I'm tardy to this party. >~<

EDIT 2: Actually the bank wouldn't be screwed at all. In fact, they make the majority of their money by tempting people into taking on massive loan debt they can't pay off and adding interest.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 24, 2020)

Except some safe loans or even freebies/discounts, I would suggest not to.

I haven't seen anyone go well with debts and stuffs...But that might just be me, I don't know... It's your call after all!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, so this is how Joey became a meme. Nah I'm just kidding, maybe.

Also, so many old-fags. Where you at? Come back with Cheeseburger Pride!


----------



## sushy (Jul 25, 2020)

I think you'd better save up instead and get it when you can afford it. Or look for cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 25, 2020)

Guys I don't think you need to give OP your opinion anymore, it's been 8 years. Who the Hell know what happened since then. Maybe OP decided to take the risk, and is now prime minister.


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jul 25, 2020)

Just save your money, it's better in the long run. I didn't make my fursuit or commission a fursuit until later of a different fursona before I switched to this one. I waited years until I was financially stable to make one for myself, or get one from a fursuit maker, in the end I picked the first option since it was cheaper, and also I like to customize it the way I like it to be.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jul 25, 2020)

Just a couple of necromancers practicing their craft... nothing to see here!
*necromorph dance* >;3


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

Taking out a loan for a fursuit is about the worst idea imaginable.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)

I wonder if they actually got something worth 3k.
Most people end up getting scammed. XD


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 19, 2021)

Play stupid games, win stupid prizes. Stupid is what stupid does.


----------



## Andrea Flame Fox (Jul 19, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Guys I don't think you need to give OP your opinion anymore, it's been 8 years. Who the Hell know what happened since then. Maybe OP decided to take the risk, and is now prime minister.


Given that the OP posted and said they weren't going to do it, I think we can safely conclude he didn't do it. : p Though I am curious if they saved up for it.


----------



## anonfoxer (Jul 20, 2021)

I mean, theoretically, if you got one and used it to make youtube videos, you could both pay the loan back and have it be tax deductible if your lawyer is Boozy.


----------



## OG_Chuck (Jul 21, 2021)

The last thing you want is debt in you life just save money wait passient and commision it when you have the money. If you wait passiently you will be rewarded in the end a fursuit is not worth a loan there more important thing in life and you dont need one to be a furry is not a requirement.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jul 22, 2021)

Just in general - fursuits or art or any of that kind of stuff is considered a luxury item.  That means it can wait until you have enough to actually pay for it instead of going into debt.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 22, 2021)

Taking on debt for a luxury item is stupid. Also, can people stop necroing threads?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Aug 9, 2021)

Well since this thread was necroed, I might put in something: A cheaper option if you want to get a fullsuit is getting a kigurumi and a partial. They only cost a few hundred and there are makers who will do a great custom one of your sona. That's what I'll be getting very soon, woo!


----------



## Filter (Aug 19, 2021)

Legend has it that the OP is still paying off their loan.


----------



## TowerHaunt (Sep 15, 2021)

Please really consider making your fursuit before taking out a loan on one. You can make your fursuit for the cost of materials and can do a pretty good job with all the tutorials and building videos out there. There are tons of resources for learning to make your own suit and you can make a partial for around 150$! I made my own and I'm more than happy with it!


----------

